# Internal temp always rises too fast!



## preachere (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey all, I'm new here and signed up with this forum because I'm having an issue with my set up.  Every time I smoke something (3 times so far, one ham and two pork loins) the internal temperature skyrockets!  With my loins it hit 140 degrees within less than half an hour, and then 165 within 45 minutes.  According to all I've read, I could/should pull it out at 135, let it rise to 145 while resting, then eat.  Something is wrong in that when I check the IT with my candy thermometer it says it's around 100 degrees.  When my Maverick ET-732 says the IT is 180 degrees the candy thermometer says it's 125 and probing it feels like it's still not cooked all the way through.  

Here's some background.  I'm using a Smoky Hollow smoker and I put the pork loin into an aluminum pan that is exactly the same size as the cooking chamber.  As many of you probably know, the Smoky Hollow smoker is SMALL!  So I don't put the meat on the rack and let it drip because anything I would use to catch the drippings would also have to be as big as the aluminum pan I put the loin into now.  Also, for the first two times I used the smoker I put the probes through the door, thereby crimping them badly.  I'm wondering if I may have damaged the wire and getting false readings now?  

I have never cooked anything for hours on end and really don't care about "the stall"; according to the readings I got today I should have taken the loin out after only 30 minutes and I know full well that's not right.  Right now the loin is in the smoker, it's been 1 1/2 hours, the ET-732 says the temp is 212 and the IT 181 but when I use the candy thermometer it still feels almost raw inside.  This is frustrating and I don't want to throw in the smoking towel just because I've gotten off to a rocky start.  Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 16, 2016)

First off you need to check your therm probes  for accuracy. Even you candy therm. If those are correct then we need to look for other issues. 

Here's how to test your therms:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2016)

I agree..  lets find out how accurate your therms are first ...  do the boiling water test and then report back with your findings...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

First of all!








   to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

Since I see this is your first post, at your leisure would you swing by "Roll Call" & introduce yourself.

That way we can all give you a proper welcome.

Then let us know how those therms check out.

Al


----------



## okie362 (Aug 17, 2016)

Probe placement an also cause false readings.  Make sure the tip of the probe is in the center of the thickest part.  Bone and fat pockets can also cause higher readings.

Oh...Welcome to the forum BTW!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2016)

Inserting a therm with a metal stem, the stem will conduct heat to the tip where the measurements are made, before the rest of the meat heats up....

Insert the therm full length into the meat to help prevent this from happening...  or wait for several hour, on large hunks of meat, before inserting the therm....

There is a learning curve to taking accurate temps.....


----------



## preachere (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome and the tips.  I will test both soon and report back with my findings.  As for the temp probe, it has been my understanding that it is to be inserted and then left in the meat being smoked; thus the receiver will show you the oven temp and the meat temp at all times.  

Regards,

Eric


----------

